# Patina Paint Ideas



## Vincer (Sep 6, 2018)

I’m sure this has been discussed on this forum before but for some reason not much comes up when I search the topic. What I’m looking for is techniques on how or previous examples where members have repainted a bike so that the paint looks aged or has an old patina look to it. I really don’t want to spend the money on an expensive paint job and then have to re-chrome all the other parts. Some bikes may warrant that, this one does not. Besides I do like the old patina look. If you have any ideas, I’d sure like to hear about it. Thanks in advance. Vince


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 7, 2018)

im going to try this one.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## 2jakes (Sep 7, 2018)

Vincer said:


> I’m sure this has been discussed on this forum before but for some reason not much comes up when I search the topic. What I’m looking for is techniques on how or previous examples where members have repainted a bike so that the paint looks aged or has an old patina look to it. I really don’t want to spend the money on an expensive paint job and then have to re-chrome all the other parts. Some bikes may warrant that, this one does not. Besides I do like the old patina look. If you have any ideas, I’d sure like to hear about it. Thanks in advance. Vince




To maintain as much as possible the patina, I only use soft brushes. No spray paints.
I got this idea from reading about techniques used in the early years of automotive painting.
Vehicles were hand brushed with enamel with several coats and in between were “sanded"
with kerosene and when dried were polished by hand with waxed cloths.


I don't use kerosene but I will use sable brushes and paint thinners.
When dry I use old cotton towels to remove any shine. I follow-up
with a light coat of wood stain or black enamel paint and wipe it off
soon after... what’s left is a look of old time worn paint.
Using spray paint is good when I want an even coat which looks nice
But in this instance.... I don't want it to look ”nice” or “new”.
I didn’t use the color “Red” as it was originally painted. Instead I used
shades of red to achieve that patina which goes well with the rest of the 
bike.


----------



## Vincer (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks guys for the info. I'm going to try this and I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 10, 2018)

Vincer said:


> Thanks guys for the info. I'm going to try this and I'll let you know how it turns out.




I strongly suggest you try this on something that you won't mind if you screw it up. 
Also you will find out which works best before attempting it on the actual part that you're trying
to paint.
Good luck!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2018)

My Bluebird was missing the rear fender, battery door and rack had to paint and patina it to match.  I used saltwater spray to do mine.


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 10, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> My Bluebird was missing the rear fender, battery door and rack had to paint and patina it to match.  I used saltwater spray to do mine.




How do you control the saltwater from further deteriorating into the rear fender once you’ve achieved the look you like?


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 10, 2018)

The primer protects it.  I primered the parts with red primer.  Sprayed a thin coat of saltwater and painted over the water.  Once the paint drys wipe it down and the paint on the water will come off.


----------



## Vincer (Sep 14, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The primer protects it.  I primered the parts with red primer.  Sprayed a thin coat of saltwater and painted over the water.  Once the paint drys wipe it down and the paint on the water will come off.




I've got a couple of old fenders I'll try that on. I like the way that came out on your Bluebird and it is the look I'm trying to achieve. Thanks again. Vince


----------



## Barking dog (Sep 30, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> The primer protects it.  I primered the parts with red primer.  Sprayed a thin coat of saltwater and painted over the water.  Once the paint drys wipe it down and the paint on the water will come off.




Was your saltwater spray just table salt dissolved in water and shot from a spray bottle, or something more elaborate? I love the look you achieved, it’s exactly what I want for a junk-pile Murray that I’m working on.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 30, 2018)

Barking dog said:


> Was your saltwater spray just table salt dissolved in water and shot from a spray bottle, or something more elaborate? I love the look you achieved, it’s exactly what I want for a junk-pile Murray that I’m working on.



No,  I mixed it with peroxide.    Just last week I tried it without peroxide and only water and I didn't do much at all.  I went back and stand in this one down can't scratch that up in some places.  I also sprayed a little bit of easy off oven cleaner on it then hit it with a  peroxide salt mix to make it rust.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Oct 7, 2018)




----------

